# Surprise!



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

The other day a good friend showed up at my house with 3 Banty roosters! I don't know much about chickens but I couldn't say no so I now have chickens. Poor Hubby, he didn't want more critters  I decided to keep 1 and trade the other 2 for hens, so I picked my fave and started studding them online, HOLY CRAP the 2 I want to trade are Silkys! So I am still keeping Jim and going to trade Snow Ball and Buff for hens, (if anyone here wants to trade) I learned about Silky beards two, I realy think Snow Ball will have one:7up: what do you think? Jim is B/W, Snow Ball is, well, W, Buff is tan.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Nice


----------



## Madgoat (Jan 8, 2017)

I like Jim.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Jim would have been my top pick, too. Beautiful boy! Bantam roosters are so funny. They have a serious case of short man syndrome, usually. I have to say, life just wouldn't be complete without chickens! Congrats the new additions.

Is Jim a bantam Cochin, btw? That's one breed I have never had but my mom has a few standards.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I know he is bantam as he is small, but I dont know what a Cochin is maybe you could inform me?


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

They are... Well, a chicken. Lol They are a very heavy breed, feathered legs, big old fat Butterballs. I am not sure since they aren't one I am overly familiar with but I think that's what he looks like. You should Google them... The blue ones are magnificent.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I will look them up


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

So is this your first time having chickens? If so, you are probably going to fall in love. Most people are shocked at how addictive chickens can be! :7up:


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

no, I had chickens when I was a kid, but now I'm already in love! I will be trading the 2 Silkys for 2 hens with the neighbors so I will have to post pics of them when I get them tomorrow! I do think Jim is the breed you though, he is a big butterball (for a bantam)


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Awesome! Can't wait to see pics of your new ladies! And there is just nothing better than getting your own fresh eggs!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Ok every body meet Judy and Miss. Buff... (Judy is the dark one)


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Judy and Miss Buff are beautiful ladies! I bet Jim is thrilled to have a couple of lovely new girlfriends! My roster ended up alone for awhile and when I got him new lady friends he was like a kid in a candy store! Lol


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Very pretty


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

he just LOVES them!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## Idahogoats (Sep 5, 2016)

They are pretty. I am new to chickens. I have three hens, an older orange Americana and two brown ones that are sisters. I rescued s rooster 3 weeks ago from being slaughtered. He was roaming free in Clarkston, Wash and it is against the law to have roosters. He was beautiful not now he seems to be molting? He is happy and fits in. I hope it is moulting. He is losing all his beautiful feathers.







When are they supposed to molt? Any suggestions? I have looked up online.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

A few of mine are moulting right now. My yard looks like we have been plucking chickens. Don't worry, he will be even more gorgeous once his new feathers come in. Are your girls, maybe, as well? That would explain your lack of eggs.


----------

